# Bosh BETTER THAN Melow



## charlz (Jun 9, 2003)

I was disapointed as Vince carter when the Raps Drew 4th in the lottery. But I think in the long Run Bosh has way more upside.

Melow won't get too much better he already has an NBA body and is not blessed with super athletacism or speed.

Bosh on the other hand is blessed with athletacism and size. His Body is not when near where it will be when he gets on top of his game.

And aside from all that - if Toronto had not drafter a 6'10+ guy GG never would have been able to do AD<-> Rose. Now Bosh leads the team in minutes - *in the short term at least seems like the Raps were lucky to go 4th instead of 3rd. ... and don't get me started on 2nd... Darko could be the biggest flop since Joe Smith*:yes:


----------



## reHEATed (Jun 29, 2003)

i agree. Bosh has more upside and has looked so impressive so far. 
I was hopin the heat would get the 4th pick in the draft (last game of the season vs you guys:upset: ), to pick Bosh. Im happy with wade, but i think Bosh will ned up bein better. You guys got a stud in ur hands


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

I think it was better for the Raptors to get Bosh than Melo. But it wasn't a mistake by the Nuggets to take Carmelo.

The Raptors have Vince, who is their explosive wing scorer. Carmelo would have played alright in that system, but Bosh is a better compliment to Vince than Carmelo would have been.

The Nuggets didn't have a wing scorer they could rely on. They already had a young post talent in Nene. They didn't need another one in Bosh.

I think both teams played the draft perfectly. I still am disappointed wtih my self that I wanted TJ Ford over Bosh at one point.

Also, I don't think we should be too quick to pass judgement on Darko. When he starts playing more than 2.4 minutes per game we can start to analyze him. I think he will take a more J ONeal approach to development.


----------



## Locke (Jun 16, 2003)

I don't understand why people keep picking on Darko when Larry Brown won't even let him on the floor. Bosh is getting PT and is playing pretty well so of course it's going to look like he was the better pick than Darko. As for maybe being better than Anthony.... that could be. Right now Carmelo's the go-to guy on his team, gets more touches and basically has the green light while Vince serves that role on the Raps. But it's gonna take years to be able to tell who's the better overall player.


----------



## tpb2 (Oct 23, 2003)

Picking on Darko is lame. Bosh has more upside than Melo. I dont know if he'll be better, they might be tied.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

melo has exceeded my expectations in his rookie year, as has bosh. both are going to be great players for a long, long time. raptors needed a big man stud more than a small forward, as previously noted.

as for Darko, it's very possible that he would be performing just as well as bosh if given the minutes on the raptors. you just don't know. Darko has a little more size and a little more upside, both kids are quite raw and have a lot of developing to do.


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

Bosh needs to add sum meat, he has trouble backing down defenders and holding his position. 

i see a bright future in Bosh.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

what are bosh's chances of contending for ROY?

i'm predicting he'll lead all rookies in rebounding and FG% with the amount of PT he's been getting now that he's our starting C, but would he stand a fighting chance against Bron for ROY?

oh yes, don't forget Wade too. he's been great so far for Miami.


----------



## MrTasty (Jul 5, 2003)

So far it looks like Lebron will be the ROY. I used to say that he would win for sure because of all the hype...but I changed my mind. Now I say he will win for sure because he's amazing.


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Everyone says that Bosh needs to add weight. I don't know. Would he still be able to get off the floor as quickly as he can now. Cause now he is a shot swatter supreme. He dosn't have to leave the floor till the shot is released within 15ft of him.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>mo76</b>!
> Everyone says that Bosh needs to add weight. I don't know. Would he still be able to get off the floor as quickly as he can now. Cause now he is a shot swatter supreme. He dosn't have to leave the floor till the shot is released within 15ft of him.


it depends on where focuses his strength. 

as a big man, he'll defeinitely need to work on his leg muscles in order to stand his position while at the same time might help his leaping ability.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>charlz</b>!
> I was disapointed as Vince carter when the Raps Drew 4th in the lottery. But I think in the long Run Bosh has way more upside.
> 
> Melow won't get too much better he already has an NBA body and is not blessed with super athletacism or speed.
> ...


I was really happy when the Raps took Bosh. I thought they would take Pavel, but he pulled out, and I was even happier, cos Pavel is athletic, but he has health concerns (any guy so big does), and would take really long to develop. When GG didn't trade away the 4th I was elated that we could get Bosh. However, do keep in mind, that even you have superb athleticism, that doesn't mean that you will succeed...i can tell you many athletic players who have entered the draft too early and flopped.

Why would Darko turn into a flop?? He has barely played so far. Jesus Christ. Detroit is a deep team and it's good that Darko is developing slowly...since he won't get much time, Darko's in a great situation. He can learn some post moves from Campbell, some toughness and defense from Wallace, and some outside game from Okur. Plus, he's facing a tough post defender day in and day out in Wallace.

'Melo won't be the next MJ or the next superstar, at least not IMO. However, I think Denver made the right move in taking 'Melo because he fits their system, is a very good player (all-star probably), but most importantly, he's a competitor and a winner.


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Something to think about: Would the Cavs and Nuggets have the same records they have right now if Melo played for the Cavs and Lebron played for the Nuggets? hmmm...
and thumbs up for Big Bosh Man, I say by end of season he'll be better than Amare Stodamire, and who know how far he'll go from there...


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

How the hell can you actually say Bosh is better than 'Melo when they play different positions and play on different chemistry teams with different records and different game play?


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

The same way you can say Tim Duncan is better than Reece Gaines even though they play different positions on different chemistry teams with different records and different game play. It's not that hard.

If we are comparing players like Bosh and Melo who are potentially future stars / superstars, one of them is better if they can lead a team further as the main man on that team. So we can say that Duncan is better than Tracy McGrady even though they play different positions, because Duncan has won two championships as the main man on his team while TMac has lost 18 games in a row.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

BOSH FOR ROY!!

Dunked over Theo, hitting shots after shots, 1.64bpg, hitting amazing 3pters, play against Yao, Malone, KG....and etc....

what did Lebron do that makes him this amazing? doing wide open dunks? alley oop dunks? even more dunks? make a steal and another dunk? only won 4 games....

Carmelo is probably the only guy who's over Bosh....he doesn't have great numbers in the defensive end (he's not even suppose to defend like Bosh)...but he did turn Nuggets around winning 13 or something!?.....the next guy should be Bosh....but by the end of the year, looking at the progress Bosh is making....Bosh should have at least 40-55% chance of getting ROY....

but since NBA is rigged anyway....(hyped James not getting ROY?).... maybe Lebron will get ROY anyway....


----------



## Slasher (Jul 11, 2003)

Charlz - 

Its Melo not Melow.


----------



## trick (Aug 23, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> BOSH FOR ROY!!
> 
> Dunked over Theo, hitting shots after shots, 1.64bpg, hitting amazing 3pters, play against Yao, Malone, KG....and etc....
> ...


you bring up a good point.

If Bosh and the raps were to make it into the playoffs, that would surely play a part on him becoming ROY, only if he averages around 14/8 for us.

however, if this is the case, Melo's chances might also strengthen since DEN is surprising everyone and is looking pretty good.

as for Bron, the kid's averaging 18/5/5, albeit to a losing team, but impressive numbers nonetheless. also, he's got the hype to back him so....:uhoh:


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

Bosh is excellent, but LeBron is spectacular. And spectacular is what the NBA needs right now... not more lowest-rating-ever fundamental basketball.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

LBJ is a very good basketball player. So far he is nowhere near a superstar.

He has an all-star Center in a conference with virtually no centers.

He has an explosive scorer, RickyD, on his wing.

He has a great rebounder, Boozer, who gives them a physical presence under the boards.

He has athletic wing men to run the break with him in Miles and Davis, and athletic PF's to run with him in Mihm and Booz.

He has a very solid and experienced PG in Kevin Ollie backing him up and teaching him.

He has a great head coach in Silas.

And his team still sucks. They are losers.

So tell me again why LBJ is a legitimate superstar right now? Maybe in a few years, but not right now.


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> LBJ is a very good basketball player. So far he is nowhere near a superstar.
> 
> He has an all-star Center in a conference with virtually no centers.
> ...


He's a superstar because he has the whole package but he's on a crap team, a situation same as McGrady's.


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

carmelo is carryin an average team in the west, and hez not doin a bad job. bosh is jus a second or third option on a 11-8 team in the east. that's the difference


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>lucky777s</b>!
> LBJ is a very good basketball player. So far he is nowhere near a superstar...
> 
> And his team still sucks. They are losers.
> ...


First, his team does suck. They haven't won a road game in forever. They were the worst team in the league last year. On paper this team should be young and fast and high-scoring, but in reality they can't get it done.

LeBron is a superstar already because he will be an all-star and everyone knows who he is. Even if you think he is overhyped, how often do rookies get near triple-doubles in their first NBA game? If LeBron was on a good team he would be getting 18/8/8 already, and he is still soooo young.

Even if you want to look just at stats, players who average 16.5/6.9/6.4 are in a pretty elite category. Rookies who average those numbers? They are spectacular.


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

I think LeBron James is a lock for ROY, unless he gets injured. If James was out of the picture, and Bosh continues to play like he has recently, then I think you could make a legitimate case for him against Melo. 

Bottom line is who cares who wins ROY if Bosh turns out great. Damon Stoudamire won ROY over Garnett, but who would you rather have now?


----------



## Tragedy (Dec 9, 2002)

there's no way bosh will win ROY over melo (saying if james it out of contention for some reason)

he would have to post stats way better than melo's

because a rookie who's the second option will never get the nod over a rookie who's the first option with all things being equal...

and i dont see bosh scoring more than carmelo...

bosh could get 16 and 8

and melo could get 18 and 6 and he will get the nod...


this is in no way to discount chris bosh... i really like the kid... i was the only person i know who thought he would be good in the league... and i can only see him getting better...

i kinda see a co rookie of the year thing happening between lebron and carmelo.... if their stats remain so close...


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tragedy</b>!
> there's no way bosh will win ROY over melo (saying if james it out of contention for some reason)
> 
> he would have to post stats way better than melo's
> ...


I agree with everything you said... Bosh as a 2nd and 3rd option wont get him the ROY nod.

however, I can't help but get excited over the potential of Bosh... watching KG play, putting up 34 points and grabbing 25 rebounds, you just can't help but drool at the prospect of Bosh in a few years, with him being the most KG-esque player to come into NBA, well, since KG.


----------



## BG7 (Jun 25, 2003)

Co Rookie of the years Wade-Lebron-Melo-Bosh than they got it right


----------



## elscorcho (Dec 5, 2003)

this has got to be a joke.

are some of you guys posting from mental hospitals?

how can you out bosh ahead of melo for rookie of the year?
melo is the number one option on the team and has made them a playoff team in the west! bosh is a fourth option (carter, rose, and marshall) on a half decent at best eastern team! without anthony there is no way the nuggets would be the leaders in the midwest. for god sakes this team won 6 in a row and your trying to play him down? carmelo cant be much better than he already is? hes a 19 year old rookie! its possible that carmelo could hit his rookie wall tommorow and he could all of a sudden fall out of contention fo the ROY. its also possible that a meteor could strike tommorow morning. niether is very likely. granted bosh could eventually, possibly be better than carmelo, possibly, but dont stray off that point and start saying he could be better this year. he wont. and for whoever it was saying that lebron james isnt a star quality player now, have you seen him play? or do you live in a cave?the way he passes for a 6'8" player is unbelievable, this guy can make everyone on his team better, but his team is utterly worthless. theyve got a ton of young talent but they are way too young to do anything. the clippers have the best young talent every year and every year their team is garbage.

one final point - 
carmelo anthony - 18.8-6.7-3.2
chris bosh - 11.0-6.3-1.6(blocks)
lebron james - 16.5-6.9-6.4

sure bosh could have a better year than amare, but could he have a better year than james and anthony? no.


----------



## elscorcho (Dec 5, 2003)

and no wade will likely not compete with melo and james either, sorry to burst your bubble guys.


----------



## jdg (Jun 13, 2003)

I think the ROY race will be one of the most interesting one in years, even if Bosh doesn't factor in. This year has me excited about the future of basketball. Remember back in '79, you know like 6 years before me birth, when two guys named Magic and Larry brought the league back to prominance. Sorta makes me hope the same thing will happen after this year with LeBron-Melo-Bosh etc!


----------



## Brazilian_Nuts (Jun 26, 2003)

Yeah i believe there in no way Bosh surpasses Lebron or Melo on the ROY race................
Even tho i believe Bosh will become a special player, he is nowhere near what Lebron and Melo are showing right now........Melo is just playing awesome for a 13-6 Nuggets ......and Lebron is playing good even tho the Cavs are 4-13 or something like that .........
MELO FOR ROY

*GO NUGGETS!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## Goku (Aug 28, 2003)

My vote would go to Mello right now, but to be fair to James, a lot of Denver's improvement is due to the free agents they signed (I would assume, only saw them once) and the extra year for Nene.

I'll still take Bosh long term though. Just based on gut feeling


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

raptors vs seattle

BOSH = 8-13 for 22 pts, 16 rbs, 2 blks, 2 ast


----------



## Ballyhoo (May 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>elscorcho</b>!
> how can you out bosh ahead of melo for rookie of the year?
> 
> carmelo anthony - 18.8-6.7-3.2
> chris bosh - 11.0-6.3-1.6(blocks)


Quite true, and I'm a big fan of Melo. I was very disappointed when the Raptors didn't get one of the top 3 picks because I wanted Melo. BUT, if you look at Bosh since the trade when he's been getting more playing time the comparison looks like this:

Anthony 18.6, 6.7, 3.2, 40% FG
Bosh 14.8, 10.5, 1.7, 52% FG plus 1.5 blocks

If Bosh can average 15 and 10 the rest of the season he will deserve consideration. Big if. I also realize Melo has put up 26+ four of his past five games, so if he keeps that up and brings his scoring average up to the mid 20s while leading Denver to the playoffs in the West he will probably win, even over LeBron.


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> raptors vs seattle
> 
> BOSH = 8-13 for 22 pts, 16 rbs, 2 blks, 2 ast


BOSH FOR ROY!
what a REJECTION!!....and i meant a real REJECTION!!
nice pass to Carter also....
BOSH FOR ROY!


----------



## MadFishX (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>elscorcho</b>!
> this has got to be a joke.
> 
> are some of you guys posting from mental hospitals?
> ...



thaz wa i said in an earlier post, but itz great to see that im inspiring more n more posters on this board:laugh: :laugh:


----------



## EBP2K2 (Jun 23, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> 
> 
> BOSH FOR ROY!
> ...


]

that was a sick block.... couldnt even get it off, LOL.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

If the Cavs do not win at least 10 more games than they did last year then LBJ does not deserve to be considered a superstar and probably should not win the ROY.

As I said earlier, he has a lot of good talent surrounding him and a great coach leading him. If he cannot make this team significantly better in the standings then I don't see how anyone can justify the superstar label or ROY.

Impact is measured in Wins. Superstars get the most out of the talent around them.

He may become a superstar, but he is clearly not there yet.


----------



## SlamDunkShot (Jul 24, 2003)

as of right now, Carmello gets ROY.

he's led a lottery team to first place in their division. that's quite a feat there.

lebron is runner up for the all around game.

bosh is third. but i think bosh is going to be amazing in the future. he needs to gain about 15-20 lbs. enough to add some meat to him to defend bigger opponents, but still be able to keep his quickness. plus he really seems to understand the game. he knows what to do, and when to do it. i see a cross between duncan (court intelligence) and garnett (athleticism). 

the best is definitely yet to come...


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

Its amusing how a moderator makes a no-brainer thread on who's better.


----------



## c_dog (Sep 15, 2002)

Better than Melow? hmmm, kinda tough Bosh isn't leading the raps, and the nuggets have a better record.. melow also has better stats.. Nah, I say bosh has proven himself eligible for the ROY race, but to say he's better than Melow is pushing it. I think Melo will win ROY... he's definitely made his team better.

true the nuggets have signed a couple nice free agents, but I think them without melo would still be the worst team in the league. Don't discredit melo... andre miller couldn't do JACk on the talented/stacked underachieving clippers team. boykins is a nice backup, but he only gets so much attention because of his size. if you look past his 5'6 figure he's just like any other solid backup in the league. Camby is injury prone, and he's only a mediocre big man(he's not quite the caliber of Webber, Reef, JO'Neal, 
Sheed, Big Ben, Randolph, Malone, Walker, Baker.. the list goes on and on). Nene is one of the talented young big man in the league, but he's still not anything special(Gasol, Martin, Gooden, Amare, Yao, Swift, Boozer, and of course, Bosh  are all just as talented as Nene) Jon Barry is a nice player as well, but hey, they're are so many players capable of doing what Barry does. Heck, I can name 4 players from the Grizzlies who are as good as Barry. Battier, Posey, Bonzi, and Mike Miller.

so why does this nuggets team do so well? MELO. He is a true leader. This guy knows what it takes to win and he makes the others around him better. You all remember Voshon. He was one of our leading scorer last year, but truth is he struggles to shoot over 40%. Take away Melo and this team would still be the worst in the league.


----------



## FanOfAll8472 (Jun 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>macro6</b>!
> raptors vs seattle
> 
> BOSH = 8-13 for 22 pts, 16 rbs, 2 blks, 2 ast


nice seeing him put up those stats, but keep in mind that he was playing against...jerome james, vitaly, potenpokento (sp), and calvin booth. of those, only booth is a good defender, but none are mobile. I'm really excited about Bosh's start...he's my 2nd fav player on this team to VC, but don't look into these stats too much.


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Ballyhoo</b>!
> 
> 
> Quite true, and I'm a big fan of Melo. I was very disappointed when the Raptors didn't get one of the top 3 picks because I wanted Melo. BUT, if you look at Bosh since the trade when he's been getting more playing time the comparison looks like this:
> ...


You can't really look at it that way because if you want to do splits as comparisons then you must do the same for Carmelo. Melo has gotten stronger as the season goes on and although in one post in the NBA forum I noted that I thought Lebron was better so far into this season, ultimately I still believe that Melo will win ROY. Not including tonight's game Melo is averaging 24.3 ppg, 6.5 rpg, 3 apg, .476 FG% in 35.8 mpg so far in December after 4 games.

As for who is better? Lets just say that I believe that if the draft was redone today, the order for the top 4 picks would still be the same. 

As for "picking on" Darko. Well, keep in mind the coach that he plays for. To most people he is still right on schedule...meaning he is learning. I will admit however that I thought he would do fair better but I also expected more playing time. It doesn't seem Brown is as keen on that even during "garbage" time. Maybe we are not seeing something that he is seeing but Dumars also isn't a fool and he saw Darko worthy of the 2nd pick. Brown has also repeatly announced his admiration...this isn't like the Kwame situation. At least not yet. But there is no question in my mind that if he was playing for Toronto he would be getting more playing time. As if whether or not he would fair better than Bosh with the equivalent PT...that is for another debate. Darko will be good given time and he isn't really underachieving because he is not getting the chance to achieve. But hey I could be wrong since I am now coming "pretty" close to labeling Kwame a bust.:uhoh: Which is not to say that he will never be good but that he will never be AS good. Hopefully Darko will not fall under the same fate.


----------



## Crossword (Jun 7, 2002)

No, Melo is better than Bosh. Now and probably down the road too. You never know though.


----------



## 1/2man-1/2incredible (Sep 30, 2003)

BOSH AND MELO are better then Lebron.... period


----------



## Mattsanity (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>1/2man-1/2incredible</b>!
> BOSH AND MELO are better then Lebron.... period


Does it take 4 periods (or an eclipse) to finalize a fact?


----------



## JL2002 (Nov 30, 2003)

ROY race as of now...
1. Carmelo
2. Bosh
3. Lebron


Carmelo turned his own team around to a winning team, he is consistant, with great stats and that's that...nothing to say...

Bosh is just getting better and better....the stat doesn't reflect that cuz simply KO didn't play him from the 1st game, but if u're counting the last 10 games or something, he should be averaging at least about 15ppg, 8rpg, 1.6bpg and about in the 0.50fg% (and Yes, still 100% from 3pt line)....and everyone can see he's just getting better and can play man that's bigger than him (Yao, BIG Z for ex.) and he actually is helping his team in some wins (the Houston game )

Lebron is very unconsistant with his numbers and can score 30pts a game or as low as 4pts....he's not helping the team win and if he doesn't turn the team around with some wins, then he should be out of the ROY race.... everyone is saying how great he is but no win = not ROY.... an example will be Yao Ming last year....Yao obviously had better stat (at least a little better) than Stoudamire, but Stoudamire got it cuz he brought his team to the playoff and Yao didn't......He's still in this race cuz of his "impressive" stats, and the hype that he got the whole year...

but this is just my view....some ppl might not agree.... besides, this year might be more hyped = ROY....who knows....Lebron gets to stay home in Cleveland, Memphis getting a 2nd pick and had to give it up, Raps not getting top 3 pick, but got the 4th....


----------



## macro6 (Jul 23, 2002)

1. melo
2. lebron
3. bosh


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>JL2002</b>!
> ROY race as of now...
> 1. Carmelo
> 2. Bosh
> ...


you can't judge lebron like that. his numbers are RIGHT up there with Melo except he's playing the more difficult and more important position. He's an amazing point guard and he does it all. EVERYONE can see that. He's leading his team MUCH more than Melo, his team just isn't responding in the same way. They have the opportunity to make trades and build around lebron now, whereas Denver did an admirable job of doing that during the offseason.

Lebron's performance as his team rounds into shape this season will determine his ranking. I personally think Denver's current record is a little misleading and may balance out during the course of the season. If Melo's team makes playoffs and his ppg stay around 2 above lebron's, he should have the ROY but at moment, there is a lot of uncertainty as Lebron has impressed everyone. I expect Lebron to improve more than Melo as the season goes on, and the Cavaliers should follow suit.

Bosh is third in the race but 15 and 8 and home court advantage should get him some votes. I wouldn't be suprised if he averaged those numbers from here on. Jalen, Vince, AW, and Yell attract so much attention to the perimeter that he can just feast around the basket and the midrange. He's just going to keep adding shots to his repetoire as the season goes on- bank shots leaning to his left, jump hooks, scoop shots- you can just tell that he adapts well to different players and defenses. 

If we get a center, we can play Bosh at PF, his perimeter skills are already up there with marshall's. He can already play the 5 and is going to get SO much better at this position (both of course). The kid is a Tim Duncan/Sheed Wallace type, he's going to flat out dominate. 

Take a look at the top 4 in the 2003 draft one more time. ALL of these guys are going to dominate.


----------

